# 'Edit profile' problem.



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, I can't seem to edit my profile. I'll type in all the stuff I want, then click 'Save Changes', and nothing happens. Anyone else gettting this?


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 20, 2007)

Mawdyson said:


> Ok, I can't seem to edit my profile. I'll type in all the stuff I want, then click 'Save Changes', and nothing happens. Anyone else gettting this?



Yeah, I had the same problem. Try editing it in firefox instead. It worked for me.


----------



## AVH (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah me too... I can't change the "Senior Member" field at all. I mean, I'm and old coot, but I don't need my face rubbed in it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll look into it asap, someone had the same issue yesterday, I think it might be due to the mood hack but I'm not sure. You guys are filling out the Biography field, correct?


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

Try it now.


----------



## noodles (Mar 20, 2007)

It just worked for me.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

I need someone non-mod/admin to test it. It worked for me yesterday when that new guy said he couldn't edit his profile either, but if others are reporting it now then something is up.

I tried a few things, so if you guys having the problem could let me know if it worked, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> I need someone non-mod/admin to test it. It worked for me yesterday when that new guy said he couldn't edit his profile either, but if others are reporting it now then something is up.
> 
> I tried a few things, so if you guys having the problem could let me know if it worked, I'd appreciate it.



 It works fine again.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

Good to know. It's a PHP bug in the mood editor. I'll do what I can to get to it tonight, but most likely it won't be until tomorrow. For now I had to remove the mood-changer at the bottom until I can relocate it somewhere that it doesn't hose things. Thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

couldn't you just add an "edit mood" thing to the UserCP side bar (edit signature, etc.) and then just have the mood thing on the page?


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> couldn't you just add an "edit mood" thing to the UserCP side bar (edit signature, etc.) and then just have the mood thing on the page?



Not really, no. It's more complicated than you think.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Not really, no. It's more complicated than you think.


aww that's too bad


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll work something out.  I'm just too tired to fuck with it right now and I'd rather not half-ass it. Plus I'm gonna watch Boondock Saints.


----------



## Michael (Mar 21, 2007)

Workin' fine now, thanks Chris.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm still not seeing the mood changer. Am I doing something wrong? I click on Edit Profile but I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I'm still not seeing the mood changer. Am I doing something wrong? I click on Edit Profile but I don't see it anywhere.



Chris has it offline for a while.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I'm still not seeing the mood changer. Am I doing something wrong? I click on Edit Profile but I don't see it anywhere.



What you're doing wrong is not reading the whole damn thread.


----------

